# Two Firsts



## Compoundsets (Feb 29, 2012)

First post here and first shot of test prop.

I've been lurking around for a few months just reading and enjoying the forums, I figured today would be a good time to become an active member since I did my first shot lol.

  I've been lifting on and off for the last 10 years but for the last year and a half I have been religious with it.

  I've run a few PH cycles here and there over time but after this past year I felt ready to cross over to the "Dark Side."

   There are tons of forums out there but this one is my favorite by far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ciulloboe (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## adambomb (Mar 1, 2012)

welcome.  Lots to help you out here.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Dath (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome bud


----------



## xpillz.com (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

Other forums can be real shitty, where you can't share your feedback with gear.  Things here seem real good so far.


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

bump


----------

